# !!!!!FORUM RULES!!!!!! Read before posting.



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

1. No cussing or foul, offensive language.
2. No verbal abuse or attacks on members will be tolerated.
3. No verbal abuse or attacks on members dogs will be tolerated
4. This is a fun family oriented site. If you dont like certain aspects of this board find another one.
5. We will not discriminate between GAME and BULLY dogs. Again there are other sites for that. Keep your personal preferance to yourself and DO NOT push it on others.
_________________

NOTHING SOLD FOR ILLEGAL ACTIVITIES
NO SALES/STUDS, this site is not for peddlers and mills


----------



## donnalisa (Mar 8, 2009)

The puppies are adorable. I would love to have another Pitbull but, I live in a small ranch in GA.Pitbulls are frowned upon here as it is..


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

huh? lol I dont live in georgia but i seems alot of people are from georgie on here and own 1+ pit bulls. did you get on the wrong thread?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm confussed. I realize that this is not unusual for me but what is this thread about.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

posted in the wrong thread. I have no clue where it belongs or I would move it


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Glad I'm not the only one that doesn't know what is going on.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

we can put all the misc. stuff in this thread. nobody reads it anyways


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

all the misc stuff is my favorite read. That is a good idea then I don't have to search for trival info I can just come here. It doesn't have to make sence either.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

im freakin out man.... So confused... No rep points left...AAHHH!


----------

